# Thermos feedbacks



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

I need a large thermos good for 4 people, to keep heated water. Thanks.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

1 gallon, very effctivive at keeping the contents cold or hot. Pricey at 129.

https://www.yeti.com/drinkware/rambler-one-gallon-jug/YRAMONEJUG.html


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

The sporting goods stores will have reasonably priced ones used for tailgating and such.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

https://www.stanley-pmi.com/shop/classic-vacuum-growler

can't go wrong with a Stanley ....


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Wally world sporting goods section should have what you need.


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

I have seen thee new Stanley thermos if you cannot find and old one that is what I would buy . Look in thrift stores and auctions/ estate sales for a working guy. 
My thermos was 10 or 15 years old when I got it 40 years ago. 

Used it just today and it kept a full pot of coffee nice and hot from 5 am till 7 pm the next day. Now if you open and pour from it a lot it cools down but to leave it sealed it keeps it hot. Talking with others today who have new Stanley's theirs do not work as well or hold as much. 

I use it all the time cost me 4 dollars.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

charito said:


> I need a large thermos good for 4 people, to keep heated water. Thanks.


I've posted lots of stuff on Prepper Forums; some good, some bad, most very insightful and thought provoking.

But I never thought to post the question to the forum regarding how to go about finding a large thermos, good for 4 people to keep heated water. lain:

Genius!


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Menards has an off brand growler for sale - $15 ... get what you pay for but I see limited use for something this size ....


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

RJAMES said:


> I have seen thee new Stanley thermos if you cannot find and old one that is what I would buy . Look in thrift stores and auctions/ estate sales for a working guy.
> My thermos was 10 or 15 years old when I got it 40 years ago.
> 
> Used it just today and it kept a full pot of coffee nice and hot from 5 am till 7 pm the next day. Now if you open and pour from it a lot it cools down but to leave it sealed it keeps it hot. Talking with others today who have new Stanley's theirs do not work as well or hold as much.
> ...


great thing about Stanley Thermos is the customer service - all the info about the thermos and individual parts are stamped on the base - and the parts are readily available - the "wear" parts have a lifetime warranty - no questions - just got a new gasket gratis for my wide-mouth food thermos ....


----------



## agmccall (Jan 26, 2017)

I have one of those Stanley Thermos, the green one. Mine will hold a full pot of coffee minus one cup. They make a bigger one. I make my coffee in a french press then pour the rest in the thermos. It is still hot the next morning.

al


----------



## erengare (May 7, 2018)

dont buy one with the push down tops as they either dont work properly in keeping drinks warm (asda) or the tops break 3 months in
ive gone back to my stainless steel 'boots' one, purchased 10 years ago based on an original design but stainless steel,it was a present so i guess it wasnt cheap mind


----------

